

The downside of being a generalist - skrebbel
http://rix0r.nl/blog/2013/05/26/the-downside-of-being-a-generalist/

======
skrebbel
This article really rings with me. It's odd, because usually employers say
that they prefer generalists who are smart and quick learners, but in the very
same job ads they want e.g. "at least 5 years of Rails experience" for any
somewhat senior position.

~~~
Choronzon
The best generalist fit is leadership of diverse specialists(note leadership
not management).having problem domain experience in divergent areas you can
use people with deeper knowledge in specific niches and weave things together.
However most companies regard that as an MBA problem domain.

